# Trail signage



## ando_assi (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,

Would love to see the Trail Signage systems different places are using...

I am particularly interested in the "trail head" signs, the stuff that includes risk management speak...

Also if any one can take a photo of there pump track signs...

I am putting together a whole heap of Signage, and want it to look good, not just the same old, same old.... (and be usefull!!!)


----------



## coopdad (Nov 6, 2010)

+1.
Would like to also like to hear where you had your signage made (if not homemade).


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Not mine but I liked it. 

Regarding the legal stuff, another thing would be to check out the wording on signs at a ski slope in your state. It's a pretty good bet that any liability sign at a ski slope has been past a legal department.

Edit: one thing about the sign below, I've known two people who are color blind, neither could see red, so red letters may be a poor choice.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

The trail signs at Raccoon are also really original and very nicely done, cedar...


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Best Sign Ever!!!*



At Blankets Creek in Canton, Ga.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I like the Fossil Industries Signs a lot, they also sell different types of posts to mount them on. They are guaranteed for 10 years I believe.

http://www.fossilgraphics.com/


----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

nice signs


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## vicx2ww (Jan 18, 2013)

good one


----------



## chukt (Oct 17, 2009)

*Risk Management AK style*

This is a great sign with a different approach toward risk management. From the Powerline Trail near Anchorage AK.


----------



## Loren_ (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's the pump track rules sign we just posted on our kiosk:


----------

